# Picture of your micro skiff



## TailStalker

Two a week are always around till their paid for. ;D
Tell me what color and I'll post it.


----------



## orlgheenoer

summtin purty, grab rail, tiller ext. Tabs.


----------



## just_bill

My NMZ Gheenoe


----------



## orlgheenoer

thanks Bill.

these photos are for making a gallery on the Site.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Just A cool BackWaters pic...


----------



## orlgheenoer

Cool clark, thanks


----------



## TheRedfishkid24

tanner wats up man! ;D


----------



## Tom_C




----------



## Tom_C




----------



## Tom_C




----------



## orlgheenoer

> tanner wats up man! ;D


Nothin Glad you finally registered, Their some really fishy looking creeks up here 

Thanks Tom C.


----------



## deadworm

I would if I knew how to do it. :'(


----------



## orlgheenoer

you can EMAIL them to me...

[email protected]


----------



## falcon

and how I picked her up.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Nothin too fancy. but I'll send some pics to ya


----------



## Festus




----------



## rcmay

The pictures dont include a Custom Gheenoe Trolling Motor mount, Stiffy 16ft push pole, Minn Kota Riptide 40lb TM and the ugly guy holding the fish has been uninstalled(First red in the boat by Clark)


----------



## phishphood

My 04 classic.


----------



## admin

Not mine  ;D these are from the for sale section

it's a 60" beam B-60 Riverhawk


























[/


----------



## fishgazam

my first ever....does this count?


----------



## orlgheenoer

yeah, all of yours sept the TF do


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

when did :-?tanner become a capt.?


----------



## orlgheenoer

never, I just wanter sumthing to blend with tanner [email protected]


----------



## Big_Fish

Here's mine PRE sea deck and after


----------



## fatalbert43

RCMAY,
 At least the ugly guy looks dry in your NMZ! I must have got the wet ugly guy model in mine.

Ugly guy does come with a quick release mount, better check the model number next time.

W


----------



## tom_in_orl

> RCMAY,
> At least the ugly guy looks dry in your NMZ! I must have got the wet ugly guy model in mine.
> 
> Ugly guy does come with a quick release mount, better check the model number next time.
> 
> W


Now that is FUNNY! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## thresher

She only weighs 1200 lbs. Tough to pole, but she gets out of the whole like a mutherf*r! ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

> She only weighs 1200 lbs. Tough to pole, but she gets out of the whole like a mutherf*r!  ;D


As long as it smells like fish ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn

The Flotilla   :-?

Here is my custom built 13 footer with front and rear decks.






































Here is my camo Highsider for night-raiding the saltwater lagoons and ponds in the fancy South Tampa Condo community  :-X










I have a Classic I am adding a full deck to.  Here is the status photo.  I have not had time to finish it due to the holidays and rain.  I can fish in the rain, but not run power-tools.


----------



## thresher

Hey Joe, sorry to sound like an idiot here, but I would swear that the "World Famous Thirteen" had different deck surfaces than that the last time I saw pics of it. Did you do something different? She always has my heart.


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Nope. The same deck pad I installed last Feb. Lowes $16 for 4 2'x2' pads. This stuff is great. The deck had been in the sun for 11 months. No problems. I fished it for 5 hours yesterday. Man, I love this little boat. Sorry, it is the same stuff  

Joe


----------



## JoeWelbourn

Oh! but the Cabela's Tuff Coat textured paint SUCKS!! it peel off in 6 months. I have to re-paint the painted interior!!   

I am not happy about that. But the fish don't care, I caught 10+ yesterday!!


Joe


----------



## LoneRanger

that is all~

L.R. ;D


----------



## fatalbert43

Here's pictures of the NMZ Technical poling skiff.

I named the boat "WT. Watcher" cause it gets a fat man skinny!


----------



## orlgheenoer

Thanks guys


----------



## djlay57

my new rig


----------



## djlay57




----------



## firecat1981

Nice rig, but you do realize this topic is like 4 years old right?

Heres a much more recent thread that has more of a variety:
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1277864287


----------



## djlay57

really lol oh well.


----------



## djlay57

oh ok i saw this link thought it was the same thanks


----------



## Taterides

Nice picture..... Thanks for posting.


----------



## saltandson

either way or whatever, looks like you're having fun!


----------

